# صور عن المخارط



## m.d92 (17 أبريل 2009)

أريد صور عن أحدث المخارط العادية و cnc , وسكينة التفريز


----------



## fahamycom (21 يونيو 2013)

soooooooooooo thans sir


----------



## مضر عدنان (24 يونيو 2013)

اكتب بالانترنيت بالبحث


----------



## ديدين (2 يوليو 2013)

أدخل هنا، إختر الشركة المنتجة ثم حمل ما تشاء من صور


----------



## sara hesham (1 أغسطس 2013)

يارب حد يفيدك


----------



## عمراياد (1 أغسطس 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تفضل اخي 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng138454/


http://uhv.cheme.cmu.edu/procedures/machining/ch7.pdf

بالتوفيق


----------



## عبدالسلام السلطان (20 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.knuth.de/sprache,2.html


----------

